# 30 Gallon Shallow photo journey - "diy galore"



## hello123

I will update this thread as I go along, enjoy!

*UPDATE: DE-RIMMING IT! pics attached!*

This is what it looks like today: (updated Aug 30th)
<this image will be updated every so often>

30 Gallon with dimensions of 25x25x12










My only regret with this tank:
I wish I had dropped another 50$ to get this tank rimless
<this list will grow over time, Im sure>


----------



## hello123

DIY STAND
Approximate cost 40ish, primary source: Home Depot
What I own: a Drill!! wood was cut at HD, bought a drill bit for the screws, found some gorilla glue for wood! and thats about it!

used this site: http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php
for planning, however I altered a bit and used 2x4s
*
NOTE: 2x4 ARE NOT 2x4, they actually measure 1.5x3.5!!!!! Keep that in mind while planning*


So this is the plank for the base, see later image


used these screws 5 inches so that I could join a 2x4 to a 2x4, on the long arm, see later image


3 inch, for the small arm, see later image


drill bit


water proofing spray, about 3$


drying away




the basic construct


short - hence the 3 inch screw






This is where you I need the 5 inch screw, since the three inch screw would only just make it into the horizontal 2x4


good old gorilla wood glue








making sure its level!


the plank I showed you earlier x 2


----------



## hello123

finally done!

El-cheapo stand! time to build (one person only) - 2 hours ish


----------



## hello123

got the siding cut also at HD, cost: an additional 18$


planing the glue


added another 2x4 in the middle, overkill, the tank has a rim, so all the weight is on the corners, the middles doesnt even touch!


ran out of heavy object haha!


2 sides done!


screwed up, this is my access panel, but I notived a 2x4 smack middle, cant remove co2 tank/filter in n out!!! so used a different side. measure twice, cut once/glue once






driftwood!!!!!!!!!!!!! want emersed plants growing out of the tank, like a palaudrium (?)


----------



## hello123

So for the lighting... wanted to hang it on top of the tank, so that I could see the tank from the top as well. Wanted to do something cheap and diy (duh).










Got the idea from numerous threads here on conduits, again went to HD, conduit it self was like 4$ Cheaaaap yeah!

So here was my dilemna, I needed a pipe/conduit bender, one of these badboys:









So I asked at lowes and HD to see if they had rental ones available... no luck
I didnt want to drop 40$ on a tool that I was going to use once, for bending one conduit in two places 

I was "advised" by one of the HD workers to buy/return it.... that didnt feel right either, so he said "here lemme bend it for ya in store!" and I was like...... umm SURE! lol
so long story short, I used a conduit at HD, and didnt pay for it..... Im sure ill pay for that....karma..... I did! mis measured that damn thing... look below


used a dollar spray can of black to paint the thing






at first I though of using steel wire fishing line and a closed hook...




didnt work... so that was a bust


as someone else suggested, I mounted on the BACK of the tank first..... BUT then it was toooo long and sticking out on the side... which looked ugly (the mis-measured part), so I mounted it to the left side


used S-hooks on teh conduit... linked to this black chain... which hooks onto an "open" hook x 4.. this way it didnt wobble, i have the option of adjusting the height since I have extra chain








El-cheapo lights done!

oh btw, the light is odyssea T5 HO 25inch total length 6500K


----------



## hello123

Finishing touches on the stand!

ERRORRR!!!


off my a couple of cm




What I wanted my corner to look like, clean configuration






due to the error, had to use L-wood on the corners to cover up that earlier mistake , still looks nice though

secret access panel!!!! Cheap design, results in a clean configuration versus having a cabinet door

The panel is held in places by double sticky tape and the carpet too


----------



## hello123

De-rimmed it!!!! finally!!
After a lot of thinking and researching I decided to do it!
The tanks is only 12 inches high, with the damn rim taking up and inch and a half!!!
Still not sure if this will work, I have seen a homedepot closeby where I can buy/rent a wet vac in case 30 gallons end up in my living room.. lets hope that day doesnt come.

To de-rim: power tools + blades + time + patience!


Blades! lots of them, being a surgery resident - I have tonnes! Having sutures around the house may also help!


Dremel!


The rim!


Looking from the underside, the tank maker used only the minimal amount of silicone!!


Ideally it be best to do this without any content!, preparing for debris collection


Dremel with diamond tip, this isnt ideal, see below




attachment not good, need a fly wheel!


This is from home depot, it was in the dremel accessories for <5$, the diameter is ideal as it will go through the plastic but not damage the glass (hopefully)


the mess!


oh yeah the papers dont work, but a good vaccum later will work, plus the plastic will float when filled


the first side, scored it in the middle length wise,


got too excited and scored in the middle to get 1/2 of the rim off, this also made life easy, as I could cut the silicone between the rim and glue on top side


coming off!!


Long scoring thing!


Scoring between the rim and silicone on the outside, did the same on the inside


Mask for shavings, was lying around the house


progress!


almost!


and thats what the glass looks like


----------



## hello123

whole tank










#15 blade at work

More pics once fully done.... lots of scrapping to do!

done with the rest


once the first side came off, others were easier


the last side was the toughest!








corners, not sure how to tackle these


----------



## hello123

Up and running! finally!


interesting way of getting worms with a car battery!!! (not sure, but thought it'd be interesting...


co2 tanks! 50$ each, 20 and 10 lbs (ones for the other tank)


finally w/o the rim


pipe, so you can goto Lowes and buy this for around 4$, vs the petsmart kind w the gravel vaccum


started filling er up and viola: flourite sludge on top of my white sand 


worse


Walmart polyester bag for pillows, works great in a filter!


still filling






ghetto sink to pipe adapter, a little bit of tape and ACE wrap... also works great of sprained ankles


manual skimming the floating sludge


its there! but wait!


ITS NOT LEVEL!!!!!!!! emptied it out and levelled the whole thing by sticking a lil piece of wood


----------



## hello123

all over again ....


1.60 sand from petco


level!






filter is up and running










and done! filter in place behind and under cabinet












plants.. this pic here, just for the hell of it


view from the loft


----------



## iBetta

i'm sorry but this tank and design are *****ING AWESOME!!!!!! where did you get that tank? OMG SO COOOL. i cant wait to see what plants/livestock you put in! what a great setup! im inspired *.*


----------



## hello123

iBetta said:


> i'm sorry but this tank and design are *****ING AWESOME!!!!!! where did you get that tank? OMG SO COOOL. i cant wait to see what plants/livestock you put in! what a great setup! im inspired *.*


 I appreciate your comments.
I live both in GTA and Detroit, this ones located in Detroit, tank was bought from a custom tank builder, dimenssions are 30x30x12

stocking suggestions greatly appreciated, both fish and plants
Want discus... but not happening

Plants: HC at the front right corner (hugging the sand river), maybe some pogo to contain it... the rest no idea. Def want plants on the driftwood, both in and above water... moss?? palaudrium type...


----------



## ThaChingster

56K WARNING! LOL
a great tank! I really like those tank dimensions and would love to see this tank advance :]


----------



## Al-Losaurus

wow what a difference once you got the rim off that is a pretty sweet set-up. kinda makes me want to rip the rims off all of my tanks lol cant wait to see it after some nice plant growth. 

Nice job looks great.


----------



## missindifferent

So much work, but looks amazing!! How much did the stand end up costing?


----------



## Angelic

Very creative! I like where the DW was placed and how it's sticking out of the water. Looks so nice!

Also, taking that rim off changed the look of the setup dramatically  I am also thinking about taking the rim off now, but I'll just wait and see how yours holds up  If it works long term though then I never would of thought to rip it off so kudos


----------



## hello123

ThaChingster said:


> 56K WARNING! LOL
> a great tank! I really like those tank dimensions and would love to see this tank advance :]


thanks! will update periodically


----------



## hello123

Al-Losaurus said:


> wow what a difference once you got the rim off that is a pretty sweet set-up. kinda makes me want to rip the rims off all of my tanks lol cant wait to see it after some nice plant growth.
> 
> Nice job looks great.


any suggestions on the plants?


----------



## hello123

missindifferent said:


> So much work, but looks amazing!! How much did the stand end up costing?


so the 2x4s, screws, water-proofing spray, and the decorative paneling, plus the wood glue - to about 45$ (do note I am in the US and things are considerably cheaper here


----------



## hello123

Angelic said:


> Very creative! I like where the DW was placed and how it's sticking out of the water. Looks so nice!
> 
> Also, taking that rim off changed the look of the setup dramatically  I am also thinking about taking the rim off now, but I'll just wait and see how yours holds up  If it works long term though then I never would of thought to rip it off so kudos


all depends on how high your tank is, mines only 12inches high, hence very safe to remove, plus I spoke with the tank maker, he said that the rim doesnt play a role in structural integrity, also that he uses RTV 108 silicone...


----------



## iBetta

I always love to use carpeting plants wherever i scape a planted tank. so HC cuba is a must!  though, but they need medium-high light and LOVES C02. i dont think it'll be a problem for your setup though! 

and maybe some nice weeping moss on your driftwood! and some blyxa japonica would definitely be a nice addition too!


----------



## tranceaddict

that's one detailed journal. lol but thanks for the images  great job on the tank, and lighting.


----------



## hello123

Got my CO2, finally!!!!!!


DAY 01
HC, last chance, Im fed up with this plant, this is the last chance, will switch to Dwarg hair grass if this doesnt work!!!


----------



## iBetta

why last chance? what happened? O: it looks so nice now!


----------



## Ciddian

Fantastic picks!!! Tank is looking amazing... If only I had your patience lol


----------



## cold

Cooooooooool


----------



## Fish_Man

Awesome tank and great visual guide for anybody that is willing to try the same thing.


----------



## ciao

Great inspiration, I always wanted to try making my own homemade stand for aquariums but couldn't find appropriate guidance. If anyone on this fourm kind enough to give me some guidance I would really appriciate that.

Keep up the good work, Great Job man


----------



## hello123

Thank you everyone for your comments, I appreciate it, I will continue to update as time progresses, I will have new plants in the next two or three day!!! cant wait to flood



iBetta said:


> why last chance? what happened? O: it looks so nice now!


haha thats because I just planted it


----------



## Al-Losaurus

Hey Ciao

Here is a link to a stand template lots of good reading and one of the safer bets to go with when building a stand. I used this to build for a 75 and i could probably display a truck on it if i wanted to lol

It can be adjusted for larger tank sizes as well.

http://www.reefcentral.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964&pp=25


----------



## hello123

Al-Losaurus said:


> Hey Ciao
> 
> Here is a link to a stand template lots of good reading and one of the safer bets to go with when building a stand. I used this to build for a 75 and i could probably display a truck on it if i wanted to lol
> 
> It can be adjusted for larger tank sizes as well.
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964&pp=25


http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php

this is the one I used, gives you full templates


----------



## hello123

bought one of these inline co2 atomizer, anyone have long term experience with these?


----------



## hello123

Flooded! Planted!


Overall shot




Syngnothus Belem, behind it is needle leaf java


flame moss


crypt wenditii


HC, some yellowing noteed 

Also hidden in a whole in the driftwood is subwassertang


----------



## hello123

blue in the morning, green optimal, yellow towards the end... needs to reduce BPS


----------



## hello123

And here she is after a couple of months of no updats:


----------



## Otaku

looks awesome man, i'd love to have a breeder planted tank... so many possibilities... hmmm

what kind of plant is that on the left?



edit.. nm, i see what it is now... Syngnothus Belem


----------



## trailblazer295

What kind of livestock were you planning?


----------



## hello123

Otaku said:


> looks awesome man, i'd love to have a breeder planted tank... so many possibilities... hmmm
> 
> what kind of plant is that on the left?
> 
> edit.. nm, i see what it is now... Syngnothus Belem


yup belem, looks sweet, but growth has been slow... been picking up the pace now


----------



## hello123

trailblazer295 said:


> What kind of livestock were you planning?


discus would be ideal, but probably not in a 30gall that is only 12 inches high.... still undecided, soooooon I shall I promise (thats what i keep telling myself)


----------



## hello123

updates with fish!


----------



## Echinate

Wow, thats one really nice tank you've set up for yourself there. I've always been partial to the look of shallow tanks, and you did a beautiful job.

Can we get a full list of the stock you chose? I saw some Tetras, Tiger barbs, an opaline gourami, and is that a grey striped platy? Where'd you get that one and what's it actually called?

Fantastic tank. I've got super envy.


----------



## pat3612

Really nice tank some congo tetras would look nice


----------



## hello123

Update!

Fishy







[/url]

Sandy river with pollution







[/url]

Overall view







[/url]

Growing nicely, forgot the name of this plant







[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]

Got rid of a lot of plants, sold, removed HC, damn thing, never had any luck with this plant, grows like weed for 2 months and then something goes wrong.... not sure if the otos or the snails are uprooting it....
going to try my luck with hair grass now.... fingers crossed


----------



## hello123

Echinate said:


> Wow, thats one really nice tank you've set up for yourself there. I've always been partial to the look of shallow tanks, and you did a beautiful job.
> 
> Can we get a full list of the stock you chose? I saw some Tetras, Tiger barbs, an opaline gourami, and is that a grey striped platy? Where'd you get that one and what's it actually called?
> 
> Fantastic tank. I've got super envy.


Both the opaline and the stripped flame gourami committed suicide  One down side to a shallow tank... plus lost some to the extremely high CO2 levels

no idea what the name is on that stripped platy, any know?


----------



## hello123

Plus with all that cover up top, the needle java underneath started growin like wild fire,,,,, now that the cover is gone, its started to melt


----------



## Evans11

hello123 said:


> Got rid of a lot of plants, sold, removed HC, damn thing, never had any luck with this plant, grows like weed for 2 months and then something goes wrong.... not sure if the otos or the snails are uprooting it....


HC needs to be trimmed regularly once it starts growing quickly. If it gets to thick , the bottom layer (which is holding it down) dies from lack of light and causes it to float up. If it lasted 2 months already than i'm sure it wasn't your otos or snails uprooting it. Can be a frustrating plant but definately worth trying again.


----------



## hello123

Evans11 said:


> HC needs to be trimmed regularly once it starts growing quickly. If it gets to thick , the bottom layer (which is holding it down) dies from lack of light and causes it to float up. If it lasted 2 months already than i'm sure it wasn't your otos or snails uprooting it. Can be a frustrating plant but definately worth trying again.


didnt think of that!, thanks!


----------



## hello123

Will elevating my external filter increase the flow?

See image below


----------



## kuopan

incredible looking tank! great job!


----------



## joe

i used one in my 75 gallon its swag lol pushes the co2 directly in the water leaving no waste..

you know what they say the more the merrier


----------



## acropora1981

Evans11 said:


> HC needs to be trimmed regularly once it starts growing quickly. If it gets to thick , the bottom layer (which is holding it down) dies from lack of light and causes it to float up. If it lasted 2 months already than i'm sure it wasn't your otos or snails uprooting it. Can be a frustrating plant but definately worth trying again.


I asked a LOT of people about this and wasn't ever given a good answer as to why I couldnt keep HC for more than a few months without it floating up. THANKYOU!

I will not be trying it again though


----------



## andco

hello123 said:


> no idea what the name is on that stripped platy, any know?


Looks like a Rainbow Variatus Platy


----------



## hello123

Update, got rid of the HC, got DHG, growing well!
Riccia stones


----------



## hello123

Proof that osmocote works!


upload images

Note the difference in growth of DHG from right and left of the riccia stones.
Left side fed with osmocote pills

Confouding variables: 
(1)distance from light, especially now that the left is higher and may be blocking some
(2) flow, much less on the right


----------



## hello123

osmocote prep, available at kmart/HD/wally
+ online gelatin capsules (can also be frozen)



just put in


one week later, collapsed



Fish update:

Killer in the waiting, unfortunately, he committed suicide, one downfall of the rimless tank


----------



## hello123

Other random shots of the tank, that DHG and riccia need a trim ASAP!!!!


----------



## Symplicity

Could you tell me how you made that stand to hold the T5HO light fixture??

Really interested in doing that to mine!


----------

